# [By Demand] Digit July 2007



## FatBeing (May 28, 2007)

Will have the June highlights up in a few; meanwhile, ask away...


----------



## kumarmohit (May 28, 2007)

Now that we have DLDVD, can you regularly distribute some good tech podcasts/vidcasts

~Adobe Premiere Elements 3 Demo
*www.adobe.com/products/premiereel/tryout.html

And Plz make a Fast track on MacOSX, CCNA, MSCE2003 or RHCE


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 28, 2007)

Open SuSE 10.2 DVD Plzzzz......


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 28, 2007)

FEDORA7


----------



## Cool G5 (May 28, 2007)

As said above Fedora Core 7.
Also plz include some articles on topics like speeding ur symbian phone,symbian apps etc.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 28, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> As said above Fedora Core 7.
> Also plz include some articles on topics like speeding ur symbian phone,symbian apps etc.


 

its no more fedora core, as fedora core and fedora extras have been meged to form fedora, just fedora.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 28, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> its no more fedora core, as fedora core and fedora extras have been meged to form fedora, just fedora.



Thanks for informing pal.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 28, 2007)

^^ you are welcome


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2007)

Provide some Linux Games.then ur choice of a good distro


----------



## hcltonic (May 28, 2007)

Can you please provide themes for windows xp sp2.
Bacause I am unable to find them on net.
                                                                     Thank you


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 28, 2007)

Everything demanded in June 2007 thread. 
And plz updated softwares.


----------



## blackpearl (May 28, 2007)

Tons of Celestia addons please.

*celestiamotherlode.net/


----------



## clmlbx (May 29, 2007)

Autopatcher Full 5.6
Ulead Video Studio 11
Winavi 8.0 



Fast Track On C#


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 29, 2007)

Fedora Core 7 (The CD Version), as LFY will give the DVD version
You can now have 4 Gigs, as its going to be a DL DVD each month


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2007)

Fedora Core 7 should be must. hey team digit please provide different linux distro every month.


----------



## aneesh kalra (May 29, 2007)

fast track to c# and java or even better fast track to autocad(please!!!!!!!!)


----------



## thegreatp (May 29, 2007)

Can u please give the following ebooks which were on july 2005 dvd
1.c/c++ programming styles guidelines by Fred Richards
2. C++ by example by Greg Perry
3. C++ by Scratch
4. C++ unleashed
5. C++ tutorials for C users by Eugene Dateien


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 29, 2007)

Can you please give "Fast Track to Windows VISTA"
It would be very useful for the beginners.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 29, 2007)

Pratik Roy said:
			
		

> Can you please give "Fast Track to Windows VISTA"
> It would be very useful for the beginners.



FT 2 Vista is already provided in June.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58887


----------



## i_am_crack (May 29, 2007)

Video Editiing Tutorials would be awesome....especially with new software's..


----------



## pardhu (May 29, 2007)

Hiren's BootCD 9.1 please


----------



## smj (May 29, 2007)

1. avast update
2. New star soccer 3 trial (10 mb) from www.newstarsoccer.com and its 	   commentry update (45 mb) from *www.nssunplugged.com
3. football manager 2007
4. cheatbook database 2007 or 2008
5. Total commander 7
6. Winxp 64 bit edition trial
7. SPSS 14 or 15 trial


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 30, 2007)

Anna Kournikova on Cover Page

Digit Test Center Videos


----------



## Strider234 (May 30, 2007)

SonicStage 4.3 full version 
Kaspesky Internet Security Update .


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 30, 2007)

Fedora 7 DVD ISO
Ubuntu 7 DVD ISO
Windows Server 2008 Beta 3
Visual Studio Codename "Orcas" Beta 1


----------



## Shloeb (May 30, 2007)

nTune pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 30, 2007)

Dyne;bolic.

Lots of WB Skins. Lots of MsStyles.

Source Codes of Open Source Softwares. (I hope they are allowed.)

Free Compilers Collection.
Please provide compilers for all major programming languages.

+ A fast track on Programming.


----------



## aku (May 30, 2007)

1)Windows Server 2008 Beta 3
2)RyanVM sp2 update pack + addon packes from *www.ryanvm.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=511


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 31, 2007)

Visual Studio Express Editions, all in one place, plz plz plz. i am fed up of hunting for them. Please have some mercy on us, 64kbps connection owners. 
And yes Fedora 7


----------



## loveromeojuliet (May 31, 2007)

Fedora 7, CD ISOs


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 31, 2007)

Fedora 7 DVD ISO n Open SuSE 10.2 DVD ISO Plzzzz...


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 31, 2007)

Thanks kumarmohit, I haven't seen the Fast Track this month,
In that case could you pleeese give Fedora Core 7 DVD ISO ???


----------



## clmlbx (May 31, 2007)

fast track on c# 
divx 6.6
Pinnacle studio plus 11 [ TRIAL]
Ulead video studio 11 plus [ TRIAL ]
latest k-lite mega codec pack full
winrar 3.7

some fonts
yahoo messanger

Nero 7.9 ( update for 7.0 premium )

ulead dvd movie factory 6.0

fedora 7 dvd iso


----------



## Tapomay (Jun 1, 2007)

*Photoshop CS3*

*Intervideo WinDVD 8 Platinum*







.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 1, 2007)

Anna Kournikova on cover page 
Digit Test Center Videos


----------



## rishitells (Jun 1, 2007)

Please Please Please Include this:-

1. Fedrora Core or SuSE Linux Latest Version if Possible

2. Please provide wallpapers regularly because u have dual layers frm next month

3. Bricko Packs and Tux Factory Graphics from www.crystalxp.net

4. Harry Potter 5 and Spiderman 3 Trailors and Wallpapers

5. Some Good Small Time Pass and Addictive  Games Like Icy Tower.

6. Please Cover Careers in animation again and tell the right way to go in          animation now a days.

7. And At Last Please Tell about Great and Affordable Processors (Intel or AMD) and Motherboards.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 2, 2007)

Adobe CS3 (complete suite)
or atleast flash CS3 and photoshop CS3


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> And Plz make a Fast track on MacOSX


That aint happening anytime soon, IMHO. The guys at Digit do not even have a Mac in their labs.



			
				Rishabh_sharma1990 said:
			
		

> Spiderman 3 Trailors


In case you missed it, the movie's already out, buddy.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 2, 2007)

Ok I am demanding again whole digit forum for offline viewing.

+ 

Adobe CS3 Suite.

+
Fedora 7. (A nice upgrade... it is.)


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jun 3, 2007)

Please give *Ultimate BOOT CD 4*


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Adobe CS3 Suite.


Haven't they already given it this month?

I would've bought the magazine this month had it not been for the Don DVD. I don't want to waste seventy-five bucks on a magazine when I won't even be using one of the DVDs that I am paying extra for. 



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Anna Kournikova on Cover Page


_Chaatega kya usko!_


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 3, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I would've bought the magazine this month had it not been for the Don DVD. I don't want to waste seventy-five bucks on a magazine when I won't even be using one of the DVDs that I am paying extra for.



My thoughts exactly.
I want to buy the mag without the DON dvd. I can pay Rs150 max for it.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 3, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> _Chaatega kya usko!_



LOL



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> That aint happening anytime soon, IMHO. The guys at Digit do not even have a Mac in their labs.



Aise mat bol yar, I am planning a Macbook soon, FT should be a handy starter guide in making the decision. Anyway, they do not need one write considering that a no of OSX books are available in the mkt. I know that actual device would be good to write, but they can call one for a '30 days with' session and use it remember they came up with a 30 day writeup for Mac Mini.


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2007)

--------------My Wish List For July 2007--------------------

*ADOBE CREATIVE SUITE CS3 TRIAL

		   FEDORA LINUX 7* 
 AutoPatcher Vista
 VMware Workstation for Windows 6.0 Build 44426 RC 
 TortoiseCVS 1.9.23 
 Pixel Mixer (PMX) 0.7.440 Alpha
 Realtime motion graphics tool 
 DiscJuggler 6.00.1400   --- Duplicate multiple CDs at once
 Microsoft Expression Blend 2.0 May Preview
 Gunbound 5.70  - Worms-like game that is played with tanks
 Spyware Terminator 1.8.7.991
 Arovax AntiSpyware 2.0.113
 Hitman Pro 2.7.0.0 RC1
 Ad-Aware SE Personal 1.06r1 (Updated) 
 ClamAV 0.90.2-2  With Virus def Upadates

 SideSlide 2.1.00b
 Advanced, dockable, highly configurable desktop extension

 The Dude 
 ObjectDock 1.9
 Pidgin (formerly Gaim) for Windows 2.0.1
 Maxthon Standard 1.6.0.30
 NeroLINUX 3.0.0.0
 Weather Pulse 2.10 Build 2 Beta
 Nero 7 Ultra Edition Enhanced 7.9.6.0
 PowerDVD 7.0.2911
 Wine 0.9.37
 FoxMail 6.0 Beta 5
 SysSense 1.3.2
 Monitor your Google AdSense profits from your system tray
 Weather Watcher 5.6.23
 Retrieve your local weather from the Internet
 Microsoft Security Release ISO Image May 2007 
 VMware Workstation for Windows 6.0 Build 45731
 Democracy Player for Windows 0.9.5.3 Beta
 Meetro 1.0.1570 Beta
 Multi-network IM client that finds people nearby
----------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^--------------------


----------



## voops2k5 (Jun 4, 2007)

*
Video compression software - Vidomi*

    I have already used it. It is great for creating divx compressed videos with ease and is quick.

check it out:
*www.vidomi.com/

*Linux - Simply Mepis 6.5*, Why? because,
* Live CD.
* Programming capabilities. GCC, GL library, etc. Very few (if not none) linux live cds will give this kind of capability.
* Inbuilt XMMS support (MP3 playback)
* Mplayer support (Can even play divx videos)
* Video and Sound quality superb.

*AutoIt V3*

AutoIt is a freeware Windows automation language. It can be used to script most simple Windows-based tasks (great for PC rollouts or home automation).It is GUI based scripting tool. To learn more visit:
*www.autoitscript.com/

Regards,
Voops


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 4, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> _Chaatega kya usko!_



Apni behan ke baare mein aise bolte tujhe sharam nahi aayi!! LOL


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Aise mat bol yar, I am planning a Macbook soon, FT should be a handy starter guide in making the decision. Anyway, they do not need one write considering that a no of OSX books are available in the mkt. I know that actual device would be good to write, but they can call one for a '30 days with' session and use it remember they came up with a 30 day writeup for Mac Mini.


I can give you some insider info about something you are going to be interested in. Just send me a PM if you are curious.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 4, 2007)

Continue Giving Some Oldies or New Hindi movies on DVD rather than english or english dubbed in Hindi...

really liked the Don given by digit this month...


----------



## Garbage (Jun 5, 2007)

VISTA utilities plz


----------



## nithinks (Jun 5, 2007)

Autodesk Maya PLE 8.5
Autodesk Maya PLE 8.5
Autodesk Maya PLE 8.5
Autodesk Maya PLE 8.5

*usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/mform?siteID=123112&id=9432085

---- A powerfull visual effects creation software


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 6, 2007)

Fedora 7 DVD ISO
Ubuntu 7 DVD ISO

FAST TRACK  ON C#

WB THEMES

NEW TRAILERS OF HOLLYWOOD MOVIES ...


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 6, 2007)

All xilisoft products including MAC products (www.xilisoft.com) 
All Crystalxp.net products (www.crystalxp.net):cool: 
All Visual Studio products in a single DVD (www.microsoft.com):cool: 

Hope some will be included this month.


----------



## ark_alok (Jun 6, 2007)

Super Av Converter
Fast Track to C++


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 6, 2007)

All trial software


----------



## praka123 (Jun 6, 2007)

Digit Walle..I got bored over ur trial softwares as it is useless for me(Linux user),Y dont u ppl bundle some cool hardware for all of us here  with each issue if not alternate month issues?  I'll start my suggtn 1) A pen drive


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 7, 2007)

Softwares -
---------

Sony Sound Forge v9.0a
*sony-017.vo.llnwd.net/dspcdn/current/soundforge90a-trial_enu.exe
*download.sonymediasoftware.com/current/soundforge90a_enu.exe
*sony-697.vo.llnwd.net/dspcdn/current/soundforge90a_enu.exe
*sony-017.vo.llnwd.net/dspcdn/current/soundforge90a_enu.exe

WinZip v11.1 Build 7466
*download.winzip.com/winzip111.exe

VLC Media Player 0.8.6b
*downloads.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/0.8.6b/win32/vlc-0.8.6b-win32.exe

Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility 8.3.0.1014
*downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/13326/a08/infinst_autol.exe

GSpot v2.70a
*www.headbands.com/gspot/v26x/GSpot270a.zip

nLite 1.3.5
*home.midmaine.com/~nlite/nlite/nLite-1.3.5.installer.exe

Winamp Pro 5.35 b1305
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp535_pro.exe

Seagate DiscWizard
*www.seagate.com/support/discwizard/DiscWizardSetup.en.exe

VirtualDub 1.7.2.27700
*nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/virtualdub/VirtualDub-1.7.2.zip

WinRAR 3.70
*www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar370.exe

Firefox 2.0.0.4
*ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0.0.4/win32/en-US/Firefox%20Setup%202.0.0.4.exe

K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 2.15
*fileforum.betanews.com/sendfile/1080441198/1/klmcodec215.exe

DirectX 9.0c (June 2007)
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/5/e/55ec0e96-a046-42c6-b6c8-2cd5742a073a/directx_jun2007_redist.exe

Adobe Reader 8.1.0
*ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/8.x/8.1/enu/AdbeRdr810_en_US.exe

-------------------------------------------------

Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/f/1/5f104409-2736-48ef-82e1-692ec3da020b/WindowsServer2003-KB914961-SP2-x86-ENU.exe

Update Rollup 1 for Windows 2000 SP4 (KB891861)
*download.microsoft.com/download/2/7/b/27b1d1a3-0299-4336-b88a-22b9f0982f1e906a86c5%2fWindowsXP-KB923689-x86-ENU.EXE

-------------------------------------------------
Nero:
-----

Nero v7.9.6.0 Update
ftp://nero-mirror.com/software/Nero7/current/Nero-7.9.6.0_eng_update.exe
*nero-mirror.com/software/Nero7/current/Nero-7.9.6.0_eng_update.exe
ftp://ftp5.usw.nero.com/software/Nero7/update/Nero-7.9.6.0_eng_update.exe
*ftp5.usw.nero.com/software/Nero7/update/Nero-7.9.6.0_eng_update.exe

-------------------------------------------------
Soundcard:
----------

Realtek A4.00 Drivers
ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_A400.exe
ftp://202.65.194.212/pc/audio/WDM_A400.exe
ftp://218.210.127.132/pc/audio/WDM_A400.exe

-------------------------------------------------
Games -
-----

Far Cry AMD64 Exclusive Content Upgrade

Far Cry AMD64 Upgrade

Bejeweled Deluxe (PopCap)
*www.popcap.com/installer_download_ec.php?url=BejeweledSetup.exe

F.E.A.R. v1.07 to v1.08 Patch
*h.yimg.com/download2.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz2/content/p/2/489092/fear_update_en_107_108.exe
ftp://ftp.vugames.com/pub/sierra/fear/updates/fear_update_en_107_108.exe

Halo Zero


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 7, 2007)

Could You please include an article in Digit Mag on Carrer In Nanotechnology...

It's Institutes...It's Subjects etc...


----------



## josephcs89 (Jun 8, 2007)

Scratch Software Please...

*About Scratch*

          Scratch is a new programming language that makes it easy to create your         own interactive stories, animations, games, music, and art -- and share         your creations on the web.     
Scratch is designed to help young people (ages 8 and up) develop 21st century learning skills.       As they create Scratch projects, young people learn important mathematical       and computational ideas, while also gaining a deeper understanding of the process       of design. 

Download Link: *scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe


----------



## pugalenthi_i (Jun 8, 2007)

what about giving fasttrack about flash8,as you have given photoshop cs2

Hey you can also give of the latest longhorn reloaded,which is free.You can give it of in the dvd by replacing any linux,as you haven't given any microsoft os.....

Hey you can also give of the latest longhorn reloaded,which is free.You can give it of in the dvd by replacing any linux,as you haven't given any microsoft os.....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jun 8, 2007)

How about DirectX sdk and an ebook on Direct X Game Programming ? Pleasssssssssssssse!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 8, 2007)

Anna Kournikova on Cover Page

Digit Test Center Videos


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 9, 2007)

Yup some tech videos like releasing of ps3...
Xbox 360...etc...

Include some more Download sites to work with webroo....


----------



## nvidia (Jun 9, 2007)

Digit test center videos
please also feature a motherboards and processors test or atleast a Graphics card test... And videos of latest graphics cards like 8800 and 8500... In the hardware review section a AMD Athlon64X2 6000+ processor and a ATI X2900XTX sounds really good i think no other mag has ever done this before(test of 6000+ and 2900)


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 9, 2007)

Finally people have started to realize the importance of learning through videos!!
I hope Digit Folks listen to their audience and include Digit Test Center Videos in their forthcoming issues!!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 9, 2007)

i also didnt like the DON thing of this month issue plus THE OFFICE IS NOT WORKING CANT EVEN OPEN IT not even with isobuster .. i really feel like CHEATED . 

what i want ..- 

ultraiso, roxio cd burn,more java app and games, sony se updates, lots of tutorials, nod32, webaroo on digit forums ... lots of freewares and open sources


----------



## sasikumardr (Jun 9, 2007)

*Visual Studio Code Name “Orcas” Beta 1*
*more vista softwares*
*Autopacher for Vista*
*Suse Linux 10*
*Please.........   *


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 9, 2007)

Can you please provide some Game Trailers


----------



## smj (Jun 9, 2007)

avast update

Digit Archive update

cheatbook database 2007 or 2008 (www.cheatbook.de)

Total commander 7 Trial - 2mb (*www.softpedia.com/get/File-managers/Total-Commander.shtml)

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

SPSS 15 trial (*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Scratch (*scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe)

please give me these software


----------



## bhunnu16 (Jun 10, 2007)

1) FEDORA CORE 7 DVD ISO
2) Nero 7.9.6 Trial


----------



## anmol004 (Jun 10, 2007)

Can You please suggest some tips for speeding the PC performance, especially for windows xp professional, other than defragment disk cleanup, antivirus, firewall, registry cleaner etc.............


----------



## max_demon (Jun 10, 2007)

*FAST TRACK ON MAC OS X !!!!!!*
*FAST TRACK ON MAC OS X !!!!!!*
*FAST TRACK ON MAC OS X !!!!!!*
*FAST TRACK ON MAC OS X !!!!!!*
Let all know the Power of the Macintosh


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 10, 2007)

Fast Track to Flash...!! I think it is long overdue...!


----------



## bizzare_blue (Jun 11, 2007)

thegreatp said:
			
		

> Can u please give the following ebooks which were on july 2005 dvd
> 1.c/c++ programming styles guidelines by Fred Richards
> 2. C++ by example by Greg Perry
> 3. C++ by Scratch
> ...




I can give u these e-books if u want....just give me ur email address...


----------



## entrana (Jun 11, 2007)

i want demo of supreme commander
i just want to say that you guys should improve skoar because skoar sucks and im not kidding it gives reviews of like old games(at least the latest march issue)
and in digit i want supreme commander demo


----------



## munster monster (Jun 12, 2007)

giving offline version of digit forums should be easy...just back up the SQL database and give a copy of EasyPHP and vbulletin and the SQL database(of course) in a zip file...it wont take up more than 50 mb...and dont forget to give a tutorial for newbies on how to install all that...


----------



## shaunak (Jun 12, 2007)

*Fedora 7*

OR atleast,
America's Army: Special Forces AA:SF (Coalition) (v2.8.0)  + the 2.81 patch

OR even better, 
BOTH.  

Please?


----------



## digitprasad (Jun 13, 2007)

*Fedora 7*
*Safari browser for windows* just launched.........
Adobe Reader 8.1.0
Winamp 5.35


----------



## digitprasad (Jun 14, 2007)

MIT Scratch

*MIT Scratch*


----------



## SE><IE (Jun 14, 2007)

Here is a list of sites that host a lot of videos. Why not start giving out some useful videos rather that those old movies that someone rarely watches. Well, just some tip


----------



## sumedhmumbai (Jun 14, 2007)

after office Microsoft Math 3.0 pl
Kaspersky Antivirus 7 Trial

microsoft June 2007 sercurity release ISO image
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...3F-C864-465F-9D46-C19780CA7E48&displaylang=en
Autopatcher for XP and vista


Real Player 11<<<<< pl they say major improvements allows capture of utube stuff etc


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 14, 2007)

Spiderman  3 GAME PpPpPpPpPpPLlLlLlLlLeEeEeEeEeEaAaAaAaAaAsSsSsSsSsSsSsSeEeEeEeEeEeEeE


----------



## sksingh2k3 (Jun 14, 2007)

MSDN for VB.NET


----------



## qams (Jun 15, 2007)

Updated Intel Chipset,Graphics,Audio,LAN Drivers for XP and Vista32

AutoPatcher Vista


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 15, 2007)

Some Setup creators plz.
I searched a lot in google but didn't found good.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 16, 2007)

Open Suse 10.2


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nvidia forceware and also ATi catalyst drivers.*

You shouldn't wait for somebody to request these.
It should be given without fail whenever new versions are released.


----------



## tebetensing (Jun 16, 2007)

Digit In Pdf


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 16, 2007)

My list after a break.

Softwares -
---------

Sony Sound Forge v9.0a
*sony-017.vo.llnwd.net/dspcdn/current/soundforge90a-trial_enu.exe
*download.sonymediasoftware.com/current/soundforge90a_enu.exe
*sony-697.vo.llnwd.net/dspcdn/current/soundforge90a_enu.exe
*sony-017.vo.llnwd.net/dspcdn/current/soundforge90a_enu.exe

WinZip v11.1 Build 7466
*download.winzip.com/winzip111.exe

VLC Media Player 0.8.6b
*downloads.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/0.8.6b/win32/vlc-0.8.6b-win32.exe

Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility 8.3.0.1014
*downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/13326/a08/infinst_autol.exe

GSpot v2.70a
*www.headbands.com/gspot/v26x/GSpot270a.zip

nLite 1.3.5
*home.midmaine.com/~nlite/nlite/nLite-1.3.5.installer.exe

Winamp Pro 5.35 b1305
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp535_pro.exe

Seagate DiscWizard
*www.seagate.com/support/discwizard/DiscWizardSetup.en.exe

VirtualDub 1.7.2.27700
*nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/virtualdub/VirtualDub-1.7.2.zip

WinRAR 3.70
*www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar370.exe

Firefox 2.0.0.4
*ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0.0.4/win32/en-US/Firefox%20Setup%202.0.0.4.exe

DirectX 9.0c (June 2007)
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/5/e/55ec0e96-a046-42c6-b6c8-2cd5742a073a/directx_jun2007_redist.exe

Adobe Reader 8.1.0
*ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/8.x/8.1/enu/AdbeRdr810_en_US.exe

Yahoo! Messenger 8.1.0.402
*download.yahoo.com/ycs/msg/dl/msgr8/us/ymsgr810_402_us.exe

Ad-Aware 2007 7.0.1.2

Alcohol 120% 1.9.6.5403

K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 2.15

Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/f/1/5f104409-2736-48ef-82e1-692ec3da020b/WindowsServer2003-KB914961-SP2-x86-ENU.exe

Update Rollup 1 for Windows 2000 SP4 (KB891861)
*download.microsoft.com/download/2/7/b/27b1d1a3-0299-4336-b88a-22b9f0982f1e906a86c5%2fWindowsXP-KB923689-x86-ENU.EXE

Nero 7 Premium Reloaded 7.9.6.0
ftp://nero-mirror.com/software/Nero7/current/Nero-7.9.6.0_eng_update.exe
*nero-mirror.com/software/Nero7/current/Nero-7.9.6.0_eng_update.exe
ftp://ftp5.usw.nero.com/software/Nero7/update/Nero-7.9.6.0_eng_update.exe
*ftp5.usw.nero.com/software/Nero7/update/Nero-7.9.6.0_eng_update.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Drivers:
-------

Realtek A4.00 Drivers
ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_A400.exe
ftp://202.65.194.212/pc/audio/WDM_A400.exe
ftp://218.210.127.132/pc/audio/WDM_A400.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Games -
-----

Far Cry AMD64 Exclusive Content Upgrade
*download2.gamespot.com/sd/wB7DudOcNhxi3NyDxAQ_TNc5MbKbtLBfg90nFXvhqeGuqnq9U5nPFDPWDeD-6eU0RWj5WWRNUqkgrq6yZk1giMfa0Sgngejk/d4/gsc/action/farcry/farcry_amd64_ecu.exe

Far Cry AMD64 Upgrade (Another upgrade & different from the above)
*download2.gamespot.com/sd/lnIvkX4Eq-4WF8QjYZXsrPIE2_53Bmr8QNY2yfz-F8dzbnKssBeCDYiKpTOKMSFY7O6RMkCi5rw57IL9jF5znOzbNP9jNVQw/d3/gsc/action/farcry/farcry_amd64upgrade_us_uk.exe

Bejeweled Deluxe (PopCap)
*www.popcap.com/installer_download_ec.php?url=BejeweledSetup.exe

F.E.A.R. v1.07 to v1.08 Patch
*h.yimg.com/download2.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz2/content/p/2/489092/fear_update_en_107_108.exe
ftp://ftp.vugames.com/pub/sierra/fear/updates/fear_update_en_107_108.exe

Halo Zero

Prey v1.3 Patch
*downloads.2kgames.com/prey/DH-Patch-2007-01-29-13117-final2.zip
*h.yimg.com/download2.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz2/content/p/5/505293/dh-patch-2007-01-29-13117-final2.zip

Wheel of Fortune 2
Snapshot Adventures: Secret of Bird Island
Nanny Mania
Escape From Paradise
Alice Greenfingers
Chocolatier
Teddy Tavern - A Culinary Adventure
Virtual Villagers - The Lost Children
Turtle Odyssey 1 & 2
Turtix
Fairy Godmother Tycoon
Ice Cream Tycoon
Cathy's Caribbean Club
Grimm's Hatchery
The Apprentice: Los Angeles
Coffee House Chaos
Nanny Mania
Escape from Paradise
Recyclorama
Profitville


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 17, 2007)

^^ VlC 0.8.6 c is already out  Though awesome,list plz add some Tux stuff better than other 1 that u provide .. A request a  good C++ compiler for Ubuntu which except commands from that similar to Borland/Turbo C ver 3.4


----------



## Maghi (Jun 17, 2007)

*Icon creator software Digit july 2007*

HI!!! Can you please add an icon & cursor creator software like icon forge 7.10 or icon studio 5.0 in the digit CD/DVD july 2007. 



   

How nice my desktop will look with my own icons!!!!
ooo wow!!


----------



## praka123 (Jun 17, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> ^^ VlC 0.8.6 c is already out  Though awesome,list plz add some Tux stuff better than other 1 that u provide .. A request a  good C++ compiler for Ubuntu which except commands from that similar to Borland/Turbo C ver 3.4


 use synaptic package manager(in menu>System>admin>).it contains all those softwares!digit simply provides source packages for Linux,that is not worth with Ubuntu and other distros which got apt and dpkg and better package management.
Anjuta is a good ide for c/cpp.eclipse is for java etc.again  those source packages distributed by digit is a waste without a good package manager which resolves dependecies.that i'd say is a waste that digit carries these source packages.rather they shud provide linux distros in more and BIG softwares for eg;for Ubuntu-Aptoncd etc.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 17, 2007)

*Alien Arena 6.05 (Free game) *

*red.planetarena.org/  -- 200MB


----------



## smj (Jun 18, 2007)

avast update

Digit Archive update

cheatbook database 2007 or 2008 (www.cheatbook.de)

Total commander 7 Trial - 2mb (*www.softpedia.com/get/File-ma...ommander.shtml)

Winxp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/6...cts/trial.mspx)
[The Windows XP Professional x64 Edition trial software download is available at no charge. After you have completed the download registration process, you will receive an e-mail message with a link to the download page. The download page will include the download file and a product key for the trial software. The file will be in ISO format and must be burned to a CD or DVD before you can install the software on your computer.]

*SPSS 15 trial must have*(*www.hearne.co.nz/download.php?id=344)
[One of the most popular downloads on the Softonic site continues to be SPSS, allowing you to make complex graphs and illustrations from statistical data. The package is mainly aimed at those that want to solve business and research problems and features a wide range of analytical functions that take the pain out of collating data.]

Scratch (*scratch.mit.edu/files/ScratchInstaller.exe)
Inkspace
(*www.zdnetasia.com/downloads/pc/swinfo/0,39043052,39201157s,00.htm)


----------



## samir_harris3 (Jun 19, 2007)

hi there if u can included sp2 (full) would be nice


----------



## amol_dan (Jun 19, 2007)

*Vectorlinux 5.8. SOHO Final*

I would like to request Vectorlinux 5.8 SOHO final edition CD ISO(Not the livecd). Vectorlinux is based on Slackware and is very fast and minimal and also works well on older hardware.


----------



## Pravas (Jun 19, 2007)

I dont know if Digit's team Ever published a Fast Track Mag for *Mac*. I am not a Mac user but wanted to give a try...But where to start. Everyone says its the best OS...HOW.If you could provide some tutorial for Mac and how's the Os works it will be of great help.



*OR OR AND

*A fast Track On Mobile Phones, And also list the best laptops available till date. Please do inform the best Laptops offered by reliable brands available in India.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2007)

... I'm getting this strange gut feeling that it _might_ be a possibility in the near future.

A _Fast Track_ on mobile devices has already been done.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2007)

Now you have dual layer DVD can I expect a Linux distro every month?
I suggest:
MEPIS (Linux)


----------



## aby geek (Jun 20, 2007)

hello,
team digit please include the latest drivers for the geforce 8800 cards.
any full single player game(no more multiplayers please)
and if u could ,a video and audio converter (full version,or a trial which lets convert full length files and with quality)

and the most important is pleeaseeeeeeeee include year 2004 in the digit archive.


----------



## bkpeerless (Jun 21, 2007)

sir plz provide 
Ulead dvd workshop 2 trial 
i need it desperately

u will gel it at 
*www.download.com/Ulead-DVD-W...tml?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## nvidia (Jun 21, 2007)

digit test center videos


----------



## j_h (Jun 21, 2007)

autopatcher XP full one not the updates because i dont want to go throgh the old digit DVDs .


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 23, 2007)

Windows Live Messenger 8.5.1238.0601

Ad-Aware 2007 7.0.1.4

VLC Media Player 0.8.6c


----------



## vish786 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Please can u include Gothic 3 Demo game....  this is my first request ever made in Digit.   *


----------



## littlegoku (Jun 23, 2007)

*Adobe CS3 Tryout*


----------



## nihu (Jun 24, 2007)

Are you going to give CD along with Dual layer DVD from next month?


----------



## vm_killer (Jun 25, 2007)

Please include some latest ps2 game guides. 

you can find best of them at 
www.gamefaqs.com 
www.gamespot.com

there is a collection of game guides in pdf format along with detailed info including snapshots at below mentioned link which i would recommend for all. 
*guides.gamepressure.com/

Secondarily some game trailers could also do.


----------



## brweb (Jun 26, 2007)

_Please...

_*Provide Fedora 7 on this month DVD
It's the top news in Linux Industry and I cannot download the full DVD... 


...
...
...
...
*


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jun 26, 2007)

Time to close this thread


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 26, 2007)

somw more webaroo web packs

fast track on c#

*and pls get digit delivered on time .*

*both dual layer dvd and cd should be in working condition .*


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 27, 2007)

why is the thread not closed yet


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 27, 2007)

Preview thread for July?


----------



## falumittir (Jun 28, 2007)

hi to all i dont know whether i m posting in the right thread or not..................but n e ways...........................i need a LAN messenger....................a good 1 with features like smiles, avatar, file sharing etc.......................currently i m using Borgchat.....................but i want to know whether there r other better alternatives available or not...........

thnx


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Jun 28, 2007)

where is preview thread for july. I think digit guys are sleeping this time. Its 28th  plz wake up close this thread and post preview for july


----------



## mad_hatter_11 (Jun 28, 2007)

FT to JAVA is a must.


----------

